# Converting a guitar from having pickup rings to direct mounted?



## max3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it possible? What does it require? Rerouting?


Thanks!


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 7, 2014)

"pickup cover routings" are usually bigger than "direct mount routings"


----------



## max3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

What if I go with a soapbar style PU? like an EMG or something. They're usually wider.


----------



## FIXXXER (Apr 7, 2014)

could work, but it probably won't


----------



## stevexc (Apr 7, 2014)

This may not be universally true, but according to an email exchange I had with ESP a while ago my H-1001 with pickup rings will accommodate EMG-sized pickups with no modification to the routes.

However they may have routed the H-1001 series with larger routes and used specific pickup rings in order to accommodate passive-sized pickups, as at that point in time they had both available.


----------



## max3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

stevexc said:


> This may not be universally true, but according to an email exchange I had with ESP a while ago my H-1001 with pickup rings will accommodate EMG-sized pickups with no modification to the routes.
> 
> However they may have routed the H-1001 series with larger routes and used specific pickup rings in order to accommodate passive-sized pickups, as at that point in time they had both available.



Hm, Interesting. I'm getting an ESP Horizon NT-II with EMGs. I wanna take them out and put BKPs with soapbar covers.

What about the mount itself? I will have to drill something in to hold the PUs in, right?


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm not sure what the plates of EMG soapbars are like, vut for my conversion I just grabbed shims from Home Depot and cut them to approximate size. I used 1 screw for mounting the shim to the body. You tgen simply mount the pickups on the shim where it hangs over the cavities for the pickup legs. Something like 1/8" for the shims should suffice. I imagine you'd need 1/4"+ if you have flat-base pickups like the direct mounts Ibanez uses.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 8, 2014)

Why bother?


----------



## stevexc (Apr 8, 2014)

Because maybe he'd prefer the sound of BKPs over EMGs?


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 8, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Because maybe he'd prefer the sound of BKPs over EMGs?



What? That's got nothing to do with the OP... Why bother converting ring mount to direct mount? What benefit is he expecting from direct mount versus ring mount? Seems like a lot of work for no tangible benefits.


----------



## joshuallen (Apr 8, 2014)

I did it with a set of EMGs on a guitar. Mostly because I find pickup rings to be a pain in the ass. However, it turned out direct mount was even more of a pain. I had to modify the cavity a bit, but didn't care about the guitar too much. A sharp chisel or a router will get that part done. Heavy springs or foam pads under the pickup will help to keep it elevated to the proper height. If that's what you want. I don't think there is any benefit, though, except cosmetic (though many would consider it the opposite of a benefit in that regard).


----------



## stevexc (Apr 9, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> What? That's got nothing to do with the OP... Why bother converting ring mount to direct mount? What benefit is he expecting from direct mount versus ring mount? Seems like a lot of work for no tangible benefits.



You're totally right, I thought it was the first post. He actually mentioned that a few posts further down.


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 9, 2014)

The only reason I like direct mounting is looks. lol. I'll bite the bullet and be the shallow guy in the thread. Most of the time I prefer that aesthetic. It seems like most companies put no thought into the bezels aside from half-assedly matching the color. Of course there are exceptions like PRS, but very few that I know of. 

On the more practical side, bezels are an annoyance when swapping electronics. The solid mount I made eases that pain significantly. lol

Lazy and shallow were the words today on Sesame Street.


----------



## JonusGrumby (Apr 9, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> What? That's got nothing to do with the OP... Why bother converting ring mount to direct mount? What benefit is he expecting from direct mount versus ring mount? Seems like a lot of work for no tangible benefits.



They sound better when done right.

DiMarzios can be direct mounted with no mods.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Apr 9, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> They sound better when done right.
> 
> DiMarzios can be direct mounted with no mods.



Direct mounting does not effect the tone.


----------



## mcsalty (Apr 9, 2014)

JonusGrumby said:


> They sound better when done right.



I prefer direct-mount too, but what's with guitarists having to justify their preference by saying everything "sounds better?" You're allowed to like things based solely on appearance you know, you don't have to argue that your direct-mount pickups "sound better" than pickups that have a plastic ring holding them in place; especially when said ring is around the edges of the pickup and not anywhere near the "important" parts


----------



## rikomaru (Apr 10, 2014)

Odd.....no "it's simple physics" arguements? Hell, I see more heat than this when talking about the finish affecting tone. lol

OP, are you going with soapbars for sure, or still thinking about it? I haven't tried with that style of pickups, but i'm sure someone around here must've.


----------



## Stijnson (Apr 10, 2014)

Pickup rings affect the sound about as much as inlays... Either way, Im not a fan of them either, direct mount looks better if you ask me. I also once broke a pickup ring because I used to anchor my pinky on it and it ended up snapping lol. I changing my technique slightly after that though.

but to convert it to direct mount you will need to raise the pup and itll leave some nasty screw marks.


----------



## JonusGrumby (Apr 12, 2014)

mcsalty said:


> I prefer direct-mount too, but what's with guitarists having to justify their preference by saying everything "sounds better?" You're allowed to like things based solely on appearance you know, you don't have to argue that your direct-mount pickups "sound better" than pickups that have a plastic ring holding them in place; especially when said ring is around the edges of the pickup and not anywhere near the "important" parts




I agree!
But, it's not a justification--it's only my reason.

Now, here's the justification for the others. Direct mount pickups do sound better if done right.
With pickup rings, your pickup is suspended in the pocket.
When direct mounted, the pickup is in direct contact with the body wood creating a bit more sustain and richness.

I don't use foam under them either.

And yes, they also look cooler


----------



## 9Lives (Apr 15, 2014)

I think that when you direct mount the pickup (with foam under it), it doesn't necessarily effect the tone, but makes it more stable and less prone to feedback. Also try and find a pair of cheap plastic mounting rings for a 7 online. I found one pair in china on ebay. 

When mounted to the ring it causes a tiny wobble which can cause feedback, when direct mounted definitely holds it there tighter. 

Only issue I run into when direct mounting it finding a long enough screw to grip the pup down after straightening the neck and raising the bridge. Plus.... I'm shallow to. I love the way soapbars look.


----------

